# Cricket fishing my new pond



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Well, my mom came over to see the progress of the newest addition to my place/property. In all my years she has NEVER fished with me so I got her to do it which was great! I've got the pond pretty cleared out now (just gonna make it easier for trespassers to fish it). I'm constantly going down there and the few neighbors I have know its mine and also keep an eye on it. Its almost ready for my future plans of a couple primitive camp sites so folks can get their kids out of the house and enjoy nature!!! This month i have 200 catfish, 200 crappie, and 10 lbs of minnows coming then plans to put more in every 6 months to a year....fishing isn't reeling one after the other but you can at least catch a few and yesterday was a good variety... bream, bass, shiners! All these caught on crickets but bass fishing with plastics are usually productive too....

Anyone needing some clearing or excavating trees, Lex Morrill is a good fella and is based in North Okaloosa but travels... 850-685-3584 call or text.....


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

What a beautiful place! Congrats again man!


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

congrats on some fine looking fish and the new pond , algae killed my pond fish.
that one photo was scary .......


----------



## Tail Chaser (Jun 22, 2008)

That poor fish! I hope it is able to survive that Bite.


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

Do you have any before/after pictures of the pond? I just bought some property with a half acre pond I’m going to need some work done to.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Hard to do before and after.... since the woods are still thick around it....let's see if you can tell?

Before:























After:


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

That’s a great looking pond. Coming along well.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

your mom looks happy. cherish the memories.
jack


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

jack2 said:


> your mom looks happy. cherish the memories.
> jack


She's happy because she outfished Jason.....again.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

^^^^^^LOL. you could be right, king. i've wached him jigging with the plastic on. lol.
jack


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Moms do that. I nighted fished for trout for over 20 years at my stepdad's dock. Never caught a single flounder...and never saw a single flounder there gigging off my old Carolina Skiff. First night Mom came down to the dock and fished at night...she caught 2 flounder.

I also never caught a single black snapper off that dock...my 8 year old daughter caught 7 one day fishing right beside me.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 5, 2018)

Nice place you have there. When you open it up let me know. It would be great for my fly rod and I don't mind paying a fee to fish. Are the shiners natural? Bass LOVE them!!!


----------

